# Hi everyone



## Lovehurtz (Nov 8, 2015)

I am a mother of 2 and I have been married to the love of my life 23yrs and no he claims he is not in love with me anymore and it hurts like hell.


----------



## SecondTime'Round (Jan 15, 2015)

Welcome, Lovehurtz. Sorry to hear this news . When did this happen and what's the plan?


----------

